# Laufwerk im Explorer aber nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung



## C-H (22. November 2009)

Hi!

Ich habe hier ein etwas merkwürdiges Problem. Im Windows Explorer sehe ich einen "Lokalen Datenträger" auf den ich nicht zugreifen kann und der kein Dateisystem hat, aber nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung auftaucht.

Normalerweise hat meine USB-Festplatte diesen Laufwerksbuchtstaben, diese ist aber nicht angeschlossen, und wenn ich sie anschließe bekommt sie jetzt einen anderen Buchstaben. Interessant ist, dass das der "Lokale Datenträger" im abgesicherten Modus nicht erscheint. 

Habe auchschon per USBDeview geprüft, ob da mit USB irgendetwas faul ist - aber es scheint alles i.O. zu sein.

Ich stehe jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch und weiß nicht weiter. Die Internetrecherche hat leider auch keine sinnvollen Ergebnisse geliefert.


----------



## fluessig (22. November 2009)

Hi C-H,

sowas kenne ich eigentlich nur von Cardreadern. Hast du zuletzt einen Cardreader eingebaut, bzw. ist einer verbaut?

Grüße
fluessig


----------



## C-H (23. November 2009)

Daran lags leider nicht. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. November 2009)

Wenn das Problem denn nun gelöst ist wäre es schön wenn du die Lösung mitteilen könntest. Einfach falls jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat und die Suchfunktion benutzt.


----------



## C-H (25. November 2009)

Würde ich ja machen... Wenn es denn gelöst wäre. Und belästige mich bitte nicht mehr mit solchen unnötigen Posts. Danke!


----------



## Nawi0 (25. November 2009)

Ich weis zwar net ob es was bringt aber teste mal folgendes:

jede idea is denk ich mal wilkommen

in cmd : SUBST Laufwerksbuchstabe: /D



```
SUBST [Laufwerk1: [Laufwerk2:]Pfad]
SUBST Laufwerk1: /D

  Laufwerk1:       Laufwerkbezeichnung, die dem Pfad zugewiesen werden soll.
  [Laufwerk2:]Pfad Laufwerk und Pfad, die durch Laufwerk1: angesprochen
                   werden sollen.
  /D               Hebt die Zuordnung für das (virtuelle) Laufwerk1 wieder auf.

SUBST ohne Parameter zeigt die mit SUBST erstellten, virtuellen Laufwerke an.
```


----------



## C-H (25. November 2009)

Hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Aber ja: Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. November 2009)

Evtl. wäre ein Screenshot des Sachverhalts hilfreich, da zumindestens ich mir das ganze nicht wirklich vorstellen kann. Entweder sollte Windows das ganz oder gar nicht zeigen. Ich hatte vor kurzem einen kleines Tool gefunden, dass solche Systemdaten gut anzeigte ... muss mal schaun ob ich das noch finde.


----------



## Nawi0 (26. November 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Evtl. wäre ein Screenshot des Sachverhalts hilfreich, da zumindestens ich mir das ganze nicht wirklich vorstellen kann.



so wie ich das verstanden hab :

er hatt die partitionen A:;B:;C:;D:;E:; (beispielsweise nich koregieren ^^)

angezeigt werden im arbeitsplatz jedoch die partitionen A: B: C: D: E: F: 

das problem dabei ist das diese F: partition nicht im Datenträger management vorhanden ist 

was hast du den so an Software nebenher am laufen irgendwas das Backups macht oder was mit den Partitionen zu schafen hatt?

eventuell kannste mal versuchen rauszufinden zu ob du im hardware manager ein unbekanntes teil hast 

ansonsten weis ich auch nich weiter.


----------



## KaiBone (26. November 2009)

Hallo,
es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten warum der Laufwerksbuchstabe angezeigt wird.

subst
permanente Schattenkopie durch vshadow.exe
dosdev

Die erste Möglichkeit können wir ausschließen da du das ja schon versucht hast.
Die zweite Möglichkeit halte ich für unwahrscheinlich weil es die vshadow.exe selbst kompiliert werden muss da diese nur über das Windows SDK verfügbar ist. Lösung wäre mit "vshadow.exe -da" alle Schattenkopien zu löschen. Alternativ kannst du dir auch mit "vshadow.exe -q" alle laufenden Schattenkopien anzeigen lassen und die zutreffende löschen.
Zum dritten Punkt mit dosdev kann man sich alle vergebenen Laufwerksbuchstaben anzeigen lassen und worauf sie laufen bzw. verweisen. Ebenso ist es möglich das man damit Laufwerksbuchstaben anlegen kann die auf eine bestimmten Ordner zeigen, ähnlich wie subst. Zur Hilfe bei dem Umgang mit dosdev empfehle ich den MSDN Blog.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------

